# Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier or Standard Schnauzer



## minstrel (Dec 16, 2008)

Which of these two breeds is a better fit as our first family pet? We are an active family (running, biking, camping) that lives in the Houston metro area (warm and humid). We have a single family home with a decent-sized backyard.There's 2 kids (under 10 years old) in the house. We would like a breed that does not shed, is good with kids, is smart and is medium-sized.

Both these breeds seem to fit. What to the experts and current owners think?


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

The personalities on these guys are REALLY, REALLY different. I'd advise meeting up with some fanciers of each breed and spending time around the dogs, then going from there. 

There are dog shows (Fort Bend KC) in Rosenburg outside of Houston on 1-17/1-18/09. I'd recommend planning to visit those (get there early and make a day of it) and try and meet some people who breed and those those breeds.


----------



## minstrel (Dec 16, 2008)

Dogstar said:


> The personalities on these guys are REALLY, REALLY different. I'd advise meeting up with some fanciers of each breed and spending time around the dogs, then going from there.
> 
> There are dog shows (Fort Bend KC) in Rosenburg outside of Houston on 1-17/1-18/09. I'd recommend planning to visit those (get there early and make a day of it) and try and meet some people who breed and those those breeds.


Dogstar, I will look into the dog show in Rosenburg. In the meantime, would you care to elaborate on the personalities of the two breeds? Thanks.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

I've got more experience with Wheatens than standard schnauzers, but here's my notes.  

The standard schnauzer is the 'original' schnauzer from which the more common minis and giants are derived. They're an all-purpose small farm dog, performing a lot of watchdog duties among other things. The SCWT is simliar, with a little more emphasis on herding and general farmdog than watchdog. The schnauzers I've known have been barkier and more suspicious of strangers and not as good with other animals. The wheatens are exuberant, happy dogs who DO bark to let you know there's someone there, but while you're getting to the front door, they'll be playing with the new visitor. While both are fairly energetic, the wheatens I've known have been much more playful and less serious. Again though, I just don't have a very big sample size.

Both will need professional grooming regularly; if dust allergies are a consideration, the wheaten coat is probably going to take more maintenance to keep it dust free. (The long, plush look that you see in photos and on dogs in the show ring is NOT terribly low-maintenance). 

Now, if you're NOT dead set on a puppy, I'd recommend contacting your local mini schnauzer rescue group - http://www.msrh.org/ (the wheaten rescue is handled through a national rescue group) and talking to them, too. While they handle minis, not standards, I'd bet they get some dogs that they're not sure which they are, and at least the schnauzer rescue up here FREQUENTLY gets very large minis who are standard-sized, with a variety of personalities.


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

These websites give useful info about dog breeds
http://www.yourpurebredpuppy.com/dogbreeds/
http://animal.discovery.com/breedselector/dogselectorindex.do
There are tons of other websites too. I'm selecting my first dog now. There's tons of info. on the web.


----------

